# Sweetpea had twins!



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

My Sweetpea, a saanen who bred herself to a nubian buck who lives across the street, just had twins! Out in the pasture, no problems, my daughter noticed that she was licking something on the ground a lot and went to look closer and saw the 2 little bucklings! We are loving the ears on these two! I am using this to also attempt to post pictures for the first time, so please let me know if I do it wrong, I don't know how to resize or anything! Their names are Esau and Jacob!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Congratulations Sweetpea  goodjob!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How cute! And easy kiddings are the best! Now stay on your side of the road SweetPea!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They are adorable! Congratulations to you, and good job Sweet Pea!


----------



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you! In spite of the fact that she rejected the handsome buck we took her to, and is madly in love with little "Scruffy" who lives a across the street, she is otherwise a wonderful girl!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Ommagosh!!!!! How adorable.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful Love the ears and the colouring


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lol, when you called him scruffy I immediately thought of Lady and the Tramp: goat version! 

But You gotta admit, his kids are lookers  .


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I love their colors..congrats sweetpea, you picked a nice looking dad for your little ones!!:cart:


----------



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

We could actually use that buck on purpose next breeding season for free, and the ears On these little guys could make me consider it


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Adorable ! Congrats


----------

